
Requiem for Our Wonderfully Inefficient World - richeyrw
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/future_tense/2013/04/senor_based_dynamic_pricing_may_be_efficient_but_it_could_create_inequality.html
======
Nathanael47
Love this

